# Rahmendesign für Trialräder



## LoonSky (28. Juli 2002)

Hy, hab mal gerade die Anderen Foren durchschaut, und finde da sehr interresaante Rahmen. Können wir Trialer des auch?
Ich fang mal an. Man sollte aud die Hinteren Streben achten, denn die sollten aus einem stück sein, is des technisch überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Jerry (28. Juli 2002)

Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein?
Ist die Frage ob das hält! Wenn du so und so Verstärkungsbleche dran machen willst, ist das doch ausreichen, sonst wird es auch zu schwer!

Aber einen Rahmen selber zu bauen ist ne feine Idee, allerdings bin ich künstlerisch eine Null und kenn mich mit den einzelnen Spezifikationen auch nicht aus!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Juli 2002)

Also ich hab irgendwo massenprogramme wie Bikecad gefunden und es macht echt spaß damti bikes zu entwerfen. Aber wo gibts Rohrsätze? Ne Rahmenbauvorrichtung? Und irgendwer der Alu schweißen kann wird sich fürn Kasten Bier oder 2 schon finden lassen...

Geometrie fällt mir schnell was zu ein 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Juli 2002)

Was willst du denn mit ner Rahmenbauvorrichtung?? Mach's doch wie die Leute von Echo! Die haben ihre Gabeln sogar gehalten...beim *******n!! Das Resultat sieht man ja  
Des müsstest du nur mit den Rahmen machen. Glaub mir da geht. 
Ara hält die Kettenstreben, ich die Sitzstreben, du schweißt und schwupps hamwer nen Hinterbau


----------



## Jerry (28. Juli 2002)

Aber wer erklärt sich bereit das Steuerrohr zu halten, denn das wird sicherlich etwas heiß!

LOSE ZIEHEN


Jerry


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. Juli 2002)

kein problem, ihr könnt doch beim richi echt alles machen lassen....

einfach nen entwurf hinschicken und warten bis er fertig ist....


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Dann isses aber noch lange nicht mein rahmen ...

wenndann muß das so kommen von der grundidee ... komplett 

Ronny


----------



## moth (29. Juli 2002)

mh... da is mir wohl jemand zuvor gekommen 
wollte gerade einen thread zu diesem thema eröffnen...

also, das hab ich eben gefuchtelt, maße stehen dabei! sind mehr oder minder vom norco evolve...

nicht wegen der farbe mäckern!!! das ist die m2-standardfarbe 

axo, der name "tr01.0.395" bedeutet soviel wie:
tr = trial
01 = nummer 1
0 = 0 mm tretlagererhöhung
395 = 395 mm kettenstrebe

...schlau wa!?


----------



## billi (29. Juli 2002)

is alles nur ne kostenfrage...


----------



## LoonSky (29. Juli 2002)

@moth

des gefällt mir. mit welchem Programm machsn des?


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juli 2002)

ihr stellt euch das recht einfach vor mit dem rahmenschweissen, ihr vergesst das alu net so ohne zu schweissen is wie stahl, alu fliest ohne ende, dann brauchste ein richtiges schweissgerät am besten läst sich alu mit "wick" schweissen (autogen funktioniert da überhaupt net), dann brauchste schutzgas , schweisslehren usw.....
das is tierisch arbeit!

 mal nen rockring in ner drehmaschine gedreht is eine sache nen ganzen rahmen geweisst ne andere......
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LoonSky _
> *@moth
> 
> des gefällt mir. mit welchem Programm machsn des? *



fireworks 4, funzt aber auch mit flash oder auch mit vektorbasierten grafikprogrammen!

MFG moth


----------



## moth (29. Juli 2002)

falls ihr rahmen pinselt, bitte sofort da -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25360 posten!!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Ist der Radstand von knap nen meter bei solch langen kettenstreben ernstgemeint?

Toto ich würd niemals selber schweißen sondern von jemanden schweißen lassen der täglich damit zu tun hat!

Ratmal wie das bei Devil abläuft? Da kommt mal am Wochenende nen schweißer und hat da gut zu tun...

Ronny


----------



## moth (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Ist der Radstand von knap nen meter bei solch langen kettenstreben ernstgemeint?*



also falls du meine zeichnung meinst... JA!? warum nich!? is doch normal nen radstand von 1,04 m! außerdem ist ne kettenstrebe von 39,5 cm nich lang... oder fahrt ihr etwa 24"?????


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Also ich hab 385er kettenstreben und es gibt genug leutz die fahren 380er. und du hast gepostet 1004mm das sind 100,4cm

Und das währ endkurz!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2002)

jo genau, des wär echt viel zu kurz. Dann kannst ja gleich 20" fahren  1050 is optimal -  für meinen Geschmack zumindest.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peacebrother (29. Juli 2002)

Guckt mal im Downhill Forum da war ein irre langer thread zum selber rahmen bauen.
Vieleicht stehen da für euch noch einpaar nützliche sachen drin.


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Hm naja es gibt ja leutz mit den ich öfters mal Biken fahre... die auch hier mehr oder weniger im Forum aktiv sind, die wolln ja das ich mir unbedingt nen 1065er Koxx kauf. Irgendwas weil ich son Koxx Style hab oderso... Irgendwo is wohl recht das ich nen zu kurzes Bike hab mit 1.95Körpergröße nen Radstand von 1015mm aber deswegen wieder nen neuen Rahmen!?

Weiß einer von euch den Lenkwinkel von die Koxx Bikes? der is doch irgendwas bei 70-72oder? Denn das bringt den wohl auch etwas länger.

Ronny


----------



## moth (29. Juli 2002)

öhm... HÄ!!!!!!!?

sorry, aber entweder hast du ne scheiß geometrie an deinem radl oder du solltest dir ma ne gescheite gabel kaufen!!! also habe jetzt nur bei norco und hitec geguckt: 
norco evolve: 1038 mm
hitec trial: 1004 mm
norco team trials: 1016 mm
stalla & dittrich thc: 1000 mm

muss ich noch mehr dazu sagen???


----------



## moth (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *jo genau, des wär echt viel zu kurz. Dann kannst ja gleich 20" fahren  1050 is optimal -  für meinen Geschmack zumindest.
> 
> Chris *




naja, mein monty x-alp hat nen radstand von 975 mm! das is nochn ganzes stück kürzer!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Des Hitec is deutlich länger mitder Kinesisgabel die da Standartmäßig bei ist. Da isses 1040mm 404mm Gabellänge 45mmVorbiegung Meine Fatty R ist 395mm lang und hat ne Vorbiegung von 46mm das is garantiert keine Scheißgabel.
Ahso und der Hitecrahmen hat ehrlichgesagt ne Schei* Geometrie. der is irgendwas zwischen Crosscountr und Dualer.


Aber der Rahmen den du da gepostet hast is meinermeinung nach total ..... Ich hab nen Lenkwinkel von 74° währ an meim bike was du da reingesetzt hast nen 74er lenkwinkel drann dann währ das bike irgendwo bei 98cm Radstand und dann noch 380 oder 385er kettenstreben udn da währst im vergleich bei 97cm und das is endleskurz, mein bike is mit 1015 fürn Trialbike schon extrem kurz!

Ronny


----------



## moth (29. Juli 2002)

naja, da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, habe das hitec trial hier rumstehen mit einer aprebic gabel (maße wie kinesis) und das teil hat nen radstand von 1004 mm!! hab ich nachgemessen, kannste mir glauben!!
und zu dem lenkwinkel... das devil ist das einzige rad was ich kenne, dass nen lenkwinkel über 73° hat!

ich sach nur: die norcos haben lenkwinkel von 71-71,5° und ich denke mal dass die ne brauchbare geometrie haben oder?

also ich will mich jetzt nicht mit dir streiten, aber ich kann mich nur an die maße der hersteller halten...

MFG moth


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Also 74er lenkwinkel haben Devil,Crescent,Echo,PlanetX,Brisa,Pace eigentlich alle rahmen die mehr oder weniger gute geometrieen haben.

Wie kommst drauf das Norco gute geometrie hat? Das sind nunmal Citytrialrahmen die auch lange Gabeln ausgelegt sind.

Ich geh gleichmal raus in die Garage und Messe das Hitec nochmal. Mit Kinesisgabel!


Ronny


----------



## Reini (29. Juli 2002)

> Ahso und der Hitecrahmen hat ehrlichgesagt ne Schei* Geometrie. der is irgendwas zwischen Crosscountr und Dualer.


 

Das einzige was am Hitec nicht passt ist die Kettenstrebe, könnt ruhig kürzer sein und die Rahmenhöhe...

Ich find das Hitec total geil....haltet was aus....angenehme geometrie...

aber das is halt geschmacksache....


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2002)

die koxx Dinger haben nen ziemlich flachen Lenkwinkel. Mit der Koxxgabel, die auch ne nich grad kleine Vorbiegung hat, baut das bike halt extrem lang. Der Vinco z.b. hat son end langes bike, das is der Wahnsinn. Der hat glaub ich den 1100er. Das is dann wiederum ********. Bin auf der DM mal auf dem Koxx vom Achim Steinert gestanden. Das is ziemlich komisch. Wiegt 11-12 Kilo und baut sehr flach von der Geo her. Flacher Vorbau, flacher Lenkwinkel, langer Radstand - das is schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Also mein Bruders is gebrochen genau an der Stalle wie die von Marko da wo das bild auf der Homepage ist/war. was amcht Hitec bei Garantiefällen? Entweder nichtmehr melden oder sich nachnem halben jahr dazubewegen den Rahmen zu schweißen. 2 stückchen Alublech ausm Baumarkt Zwischen Sitzrohr und Kettenstreben die Bruchstelle etwas schleifen dann noch Pulvern mit lauter fehlern womans blanke alu teilweise durchsieht und noch ne neue gabel die ja ca. 14tage vor dem Rahmen gebrochen ist packense auch mit dazu die man dnn noch bezahlen soll.
Geometrie is nicht wirklich gut! bau mal alle deine Teile anem Crescent, Devil,Hoffman,Koxx.. Rahmen, da wirst nen riesen unterschied merken! die Kettenstrebenlänge macht nicht wirklich soviel aus!


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (30. Juli 2002)

hab nen kleinen fehler in meiner zeichnung entdeckt!
die gabel hatte zu wenig vorbiegung, jetzt ha ich sie auf 35 mm vorbiegung verändert (dürfte doch i.O. sein oder??)!

der radstand ist nun 1019 mm, zwar immernoch kurz, aber bei einem "relativ" flachen sitzwinkel und einem "kurzen" oberrohr möglich!


----------



## tobsen (30. Juli 2002)

des hat ja n sessel


----------



## aramis (30. Juli 2002)

Moin,
*erstens:*
Hitec sucks. Scheiß Geometrie und scheiß Qualität. Die Jungs geben nur Garantie auf Schweißnähte, wohl wissend, dass Rahmen NEBEN den Schweißnähten brechen. Wer sowas geil findet möge sich doch ein Zaskar kaufen und damit glücklich werden. Das einzige Empfehlenswerte von Hitec ist die Trialgabel, aber die wird ja eh von Kinesis gefertigt ...
Auserdem sind 74° headtube angle Standart und nicht 71,5°!!!  Dass die Koxx Jungs das vielleicht etwas flacher mögen liegt wohl an ihrer Größe und ihrem etwas anderen Style.
Mein bevorzugter Radstand ist 1025-1030. Damit komm ich wohl am besten zurecht.

*zweitens:*
Ich hab mich auch mal mit Rahmenbau beschäftigt.
Hier ist das Ergebnis, wenn auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Ist wohl Geschmackssache, aber ich denke so würde sich das ganz angenehmen fahren, zumindest bei meiner Größe und meiner Fahrtechnik.




(Auf das Bild hab ich Copyright)

*drittens:*
Das hab ich bei den Wildsäuen entdeckt und meine, das darf an keinem krassen Trial-Rahmen fehlen




Keine Ahnung, warum da noch niemand aus der Branche drauf gekommen ist. Stattdessen versauert sowas an einem Dual Fahrrad von einem Hersteller, der Trial-Rahmen baut, die wie BMX´aussehen. Mit der Technik könnte man am Tretlager-Hinterbau Bereich nochmal kräftig gewicht sparen und es trotzdem stabiler machen, weil ja keine materialschwächende Schweißnaht zum Einsatz kommt. Geil!!!
Das halte ich auch für wesentlich sinnvoller als Kettenstreben aus einem Stück zu fertigen, warum nicht gleich den ganzen Rahmen aus einem Stück bauen?`(nichts für ungut ;-)

*viertens:*
Warum poste ich das eigentlich. Wäre doch besser das für mich zu behalten. Wenn hier jemand aus der Industrie mit drinn sitzt, macht der mit unseren Ideen fette Kohle ...
So, ich mach mich zurück in die Versenkung.
Gruß, Aramis.


----------



## Dominik (30. Juli 2002)

@gonzo: das Hitec deines Bruders ist gerissen? Schweißnaht rechte Kettenstrebe/Tretlager? Ja ja Hitec Rahmen...meiner hatte am Ende 6 Risse... ist lustig so Risse zählen... man findet immer wieder einen neuen!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Juli 2002)

Ara weißt eigentlich das bis auf ein paar millimeter die Geometrie mit meim Devil übereinstimmt? 

Zu dem Rahmen wom moth? Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen wo der ganz besonders im Citytrial am ersten brucht und das auch heftigst!!! Dort das komische teil was die Sitzstreben mitm Sitzrohr verbindet sieht irgendwie nach Hebelwirkung aus 

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Juli 2002)

Wie währs damit? Hab leider kein Bild dazu...

Frame Angles
	*Headangle	= 74.0°
	*Seatangle	= 77.0°

Major Lengths
	Wheelbase		= 1034.9478 mm
	*Seat tube length (c-t)	= 220.0 mm
	Seat tube length (c-c)	= 196.5542 mm
	Top tube length (effective)	= 594.78955 mm
	Top tube length (c-c)	= 604.5126 mm
	*Head tube length		= 110.0 mm
	*Bottom bracket height	= 335.0 mm
	Bottom bracket drop	= -5.0 mm
	*Chainstay length		= 375.0 mm
	*Front Center		= 660.0 mm

Wheel Specs
	*Rear wheel diameter	= 660.0 mm
	*Rear tire width		= 58.0 mm
	*Front wheel diameter	= 660.0 mm
	*Front tire width		= 55.8 mm
	Gap between rear tire and seat tube	= 18.981049 mm
	*Dropout spacing		= 135.0 mm

Fork and Headset Specs
	*Fork offset	= 35.0 mm
	*Fork length	= 425.0 mm
	This is a rigid fork
	*Lower stack height	= 11.0 mm

Stability Info
	Trail	= 58.215496 mm
	Jones stability criterion	= -2.3992915
	Relative front projection	= 0.055167396

Tube Diameters
	*Seat tube diameter	= 35.0 mm
	*Top tube diameter	= 35.0 mm
	*Head tube diameter		= 36.4 mm
	*Down tube diameter		= 40.0 mm

Seatstay Info
	*Seatstay diameter	= 25.0 mm
	Direct distance from rear axle to center of seatstay at seat tube junction	= 355.26367 mm
	*Seatstay bend angle	 = 42.0°
	*Seatstay bend radius	 = 50.0 mm
	*Seatstay length above bend	 = 50.0 mm
	Seatstay length below bend	 = 321.9641 mm
	Sideways angle of top section of seatstay	= 46.616337°
	Sideways angle of bottom section of seatstay	= 4.6163383°
	*Distance from top of seat tube to center of seatstay	= 25.0 mm
	*Location of center of seatstay at seat tube junction (0° = rear of seat tube, 90° = side of seat tube)	= 40.0°

Chainstay Info
	*Chainstay diameter at dropout	= 25.0 mm
	*Chainstay taper length	= 180.0 mm
	*Chainstay front width in vertical plane	= 29.7 mm
	*Chainstay front width in horizontal plane	= 20.8 mm
	*Offset of chainstay center from outer face of BB	 = 20.0 mm
	*Chainstay bend angle	 = 55.0°
	*Chainstay bend radius	 = 20.8 mm
	*Chainstay length in front of bend	 = 35.0 mm
	Chainstay length behind bend	 = 319.93164 mm
	Sideways angle of front section of chainstay	= 60.222504°
	Sideways angle of rear section of chainstay	= 5.2225056°

Bottom Bracket Info
	*Bottom bracket length	= 68.0 mm
	*Bottom bracket diameter	= 38.1 mm

Tube Mitring Info
	Mitre to mitre distance along top of top tube	= 566.557 mm
	Mitre to mitre distance along bottom of top tube	= 568.52216 mm
	Mitre to center of BB measured along top of down tube	= 652.3974 mm
	Mitre to center of BB measured along bottom of down tube	= 633.0895 mm
	Top face of seat tube to BB mitre (measured along side of frame)	= 200.95 mm
	Down tube length (c-c)		= 663.8803 mm
	Seat tube, top tube interior angle	= 106.5245°
	Top tube angle relative to horizontal	= 29.524498°
	Top tube, head tube interior angle	= 76.4755°
	Head tube, down tube interior angle	= 115.734°
	Down tube angle relative to horizontal	= 41.733997°
	Chainstay/seatstay angle	= 28.750164°
	Chainstay angle relative to horizontal	= -1.1297356°
	Seatstay angle relative to horizontal	= 29.879898°

Welding Clearance Info
	*Head tube extension above top edge of top tube	= 8.0 mm
	*Head tube extension below bottom edge of down tube	= 8.0 mm
	Gap between bottom of top tube and top of down tube at head tube junction	= 13.597759 mm
	*Seat tube extension above top edge of top tube	 = 0.0 mm
	Extension of outer face of BB from side edge of chainstay	= -0.94101393 mm
	Gap between inside edges of chainstays at BB junction	= -13.882028 mm

Rear Dropout Info
	*Horizontal distance of chainstay end in front of rear axle	= 20.0 mm
	*Vertical distance of chainstay end above rear axle	= -2.0 mm
	*Offset of chainstay center from rear dropout inner face	= 6.0 mm
	*Horizontal distance of seatstay end in front of rear axle	= 10.0 mm
	*Vertical distance of seatstay end above rear axle	= 15.0 mm
	*Offset of seatstay center from rear dropout inner face	= 6.0 mm

* = value defined by the user


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juli 2002)

und von welcher Seite haste das kopiert?


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Juli 2002)

Das hab ich nicht kopiert, ich hab mir nen Bike mit Bikecad zusammengebaut, das is son Javaprogramm.

http://www.bikeforest.com/CAD/bikeCAD.html

Damit kann man richtig gut rumbasteln.

Da sieht man sogar was möglich ist und die geometrie die ich da hab is für die echogabel, ich wußt nich genau die vorbiegung sonder nur die länge von daher hab ich nurne 35 genommen.


find ich aber so schon ganz passend die geometrie, naja vieleicht sind die Kettenstreben zu kurz!?

Ronny


----------



## moth (30. Juli 2002)

also ich frag mich echt was ihr für probleme mit der geometrie habt...
martin ashton hatte an seinem cannondale ne kettenstrebe mit 430mm länge. hier aus der gegend fahren alle trialer, bis auf einen, dualrahmen zum trialen, den schauff! ansonsten wird hier der g:a gefahren und der hat auch keine so krassen winkel!!!

naja, euer ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Juli 2002)

Alle die Dualrahmen zum Trialfahren fahren nochnicht richtig Trial!

Ronny


----------



## moth (30. Juli 2002)

ähm... dann erläutere mir bitte mal das was du unter trial verstehst!

*gespanntbin*


----------



## Reini (31. Juli 2002)




----------



## aramis (31. Juli 2002)

@moth
City kann man auch gut mit ´nem Dualer fahren.
Bunny geht damit gut und a bisserl auf´m Hinterad hüpfen kann man zur Not sogar mit ner XC-Hütte. Aber wenn´s dann technisch wird im Gelände, z. B. bei ´nem Contest, sieht man mit ´nem Dualer echt alt aus. Der ist vorn zu kurz und zu hoch, hinten zu lang, hat das Tretlager zu niedrig, das Steuerrohr zu flach usw.
Aber das ist letztlich Geschmackssache. Und was ich meine versteht man erst, wenn man den direkten Vergleich hat.
Ich hab jetzt auch keine Lust auf etliche technische Details einzugehen und das mit Beispielen zu veranschaulichen. Das überlass ich lieber Ronny ;-)
Ich sage ja nicht, das es mit nem Dualer nicht geht, sondern nur etwas schlechter. Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn man mit nem XC-orientierten Freerider downhill fährt. Das geht zwar ganz gut, aber eben nicht so gut wie mit nem reinrassigen DH-Ofen. Und diesen Unterschied merkt man eben auch erst, wenn man den direkten Vergleich hat.

last not least: echter Trial spielt sich nicht auf Europalletten, Bordsteinkanten und Parkbänken ab. Trial hat seinen Ursprung im Gelände. Die meisten Jungs aus der City wissen das ja gar nicht. Und wer einmal im Gelände gefahren ist verliert die Lust am City trial. Aber auch das versteht man erst, wenn man den Vergleich vor Augen hat.


----------



## aramis (31. Juli 2002)

cooles Teil dieses BikeCAD


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Juli 2002)

Hm wie hastn jetz das bild da rauskopiert? Strg + C ?

Ich find nur schlecht das man nicht zwischenspeichern kann und das wieder laden kann...


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (31. Juli 2002)

@ ara
genau! aber trial ist nun mal trial! die bewegungsabläufe sind bei natur und city trial ja die gleichen, bis auf die umstellung auf den ungleichmäßigen untergrund...

deine argumente akzeptiere ich!


----------



## Reini (31. Juli 2002)

@ara
vielleicht liegts daran das mir noch viele techniken fehlen...
aber derzeit taugt mir city mehr als  natur...weil einfach alles um einiges einfacher ist zu lernen...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (31. Juli 2002)

beim naturtrial fehlst aber auch an spots.....ich wüsste jetzt net, wo ich in wald gehen kann und trialen könnt...


----------



## billi (31. Juli 2002)

hmmm, naja ich weis ja net ob ich auf citytrialen keinen bock mehr hätte wenn ich einmal innem wald gefahren bin 

was soll annem wald den so toll sein ? die luft


----------



## biketrialer (31. Juli 2002)

stimmt naturtrial ist geiler als citytrial, aber wir ham nunmal so gut wie keine möglichkeit zum naturtrialen.......da bleiben nur paletten......
zum nächsten naturtrialspot sind es fast 70km!!!
toto


----------



## billi (31. Juli 2002)

nunja wenn ich mir da so vorstelle wie da so steine rumliegen und holzstämme  is schon goil , aber wo hat man sowas ?


----------



## aramis (31. Juli 2002)

@gonzo: Probier mal die Print Taste rechts oben auf deiner Tastatur.


@moth: Da hast du recht. Aber der entscheidende Unterschied liegt darin, dass du einen Bewegungsablauf viel besser beherrschen musst, um ihn in in der Natur anwenden zu können. Ein sidehop auf Asphalt ist kein Problem mehr, wenn man den Ablauf erstmal verinnerlicht hat. Wenn du den aber auf grobem oder rutschigem Untergrund machst, Moos, Geröll, Waldboden, oder Geäst, oder wenn du am Hang stehst und dir deshalb der Hinteradreifen beim Sprung wegknickt, wenn das Vorderrad oder das Hinterrad weiter unten ist, wenn dir irgendwelche Äste in den Rädern hängen usw. dann kommen noch ne Menge Randbedingungen dazu, die das ganze erschweren, und deren Bewältigung immer wieder eine neue Herausforderung darstellt.


Ein sidehop mit abfallendem Vorderrad erfordert z. B. ´ne komplett andere Gewichtsverlagerung als ein sidehop mit abfallendem Hinterrad. Und der sidehop ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen. 

@Billi: Die Natur stellt einfach ne größere Herausforderung da als die City. Und wenn du das einmal gespürt hast, findest du die City irgendwie öde.

Da Natur-Trialer mit all diesen erschwerenden Randbedingungen kämpfen müsen entwickeln sie auch ein unglaublich höheres Gleichgewichtsgefühl und können Techniken sicherer, präziser und konsequenter durchführen. Das führt dazu, dass die Jungs aus der Natur auch in der City sicherer fahren können, nicht unbedingt höher oder weiter, aber auf jeden Fall sicherer.

Fragt mal Ronny. Der Junge kann ´nen recht hohen Bunny hop. Vor ca. einem Jahr hatte er den aber absolut nicht unter Kontrolle. Wenn der was ausprobiert hat, brauchte er mind.5 Anläufe, bis das einigermaßen sicher geklappt hat. Seit er jetzt aber einige Zeit auch Natur und Contests fährt, hat er sich auch in der City erstaunlich verbessert und rockt mittlerweile sogar so ´ne Art Koxxer Style. Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube, man weiß nur was ich meine, wenn man das schon selbst hinter sich hat. 

Ich glaube, Billi würde den Wald total ******* finden, weil er dann wie Reini, feststellen würde, dass da alles viel schwerer ist, und das ist Anfangs ziemlich deprimierend. Dadurch kann man sich in der Natur aber auch viel länger beschäftigen, weil man nicht nach wenigen Jahren schon alles beherrscht. Die Natur scheint in der Vielfältigkeit ihrer Herausforderungen nahezu unerschöpflich, und ist auserdem durch den meistens weichen Untergrund viel rückenschonender!!!

tt² hat recht, wenn er meint es gäbe zu wenig Spots in der Natur, zumindest für Trialer, die, wie ich, in der Stadt wohnen. Deswegen fahre ich ja auch gelegentlich City Trial. Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich das nicht auch mal ganz gerne mache, so als Abwechslung eben, zumal man beim City Trial durch den Show Aspekt oft auch etwas Annerkennung durch applaudierende Zuschauer bekommt. Das gibt´s in der Natur nur bei ´nem Wettkampf ;-)

Aramis


----------



## aramis (31. Juli 2002)

Wenn du in einer Sektion stehst, total angespannt, mit den Kräften fast am Ende aber trotzdem voll konzentriert. Du musst, sagen wir mal, von einem Hang aus über ´nen schmalen total rutschigen Baumstamm in 80cm Höhe rollen, und von dort auf ein paar fette kantike Steine Steine. du stehst am Hang und musst die Balance mit geradem Vorderrad halten. Jede kleinste Ausgleichsbewegung kann zum Wegrutschen führen. Du weißt genau, dass du den ersten Antrit sehr sensibel machen musst, um nicht durchzutreten. dass du den Baumstamm exakt in der Mitte langrollen mußt, weil dich jede kleinste Gewichtsverlagerung zur Seite in den Dreck hauen würde, dass du auf den Steinen deine Räder exakt dort plazieren musst, wo du es geplant hattest, sonst rutschst du weg, landest im Dreck, oder holst dir zusätzlich noch einen Platten. Du springst also auf die Steine. Dein Hinterad ist zu weit lings und kurz vorm Weggrutschen. Reflexartig setzt du es dann doch noch ein paar cm weiter rechts und stehst sicher, solange du keine Ausgleichsbewegungen machst. Du manövrierst dich als noch über die Steine und noch zwei Meter bis zum Ende der Sektion und, geschafft!!!
Ich glaube, kein City Trialer kann verstehen, wie man sich nach so einer gelungenen Aktion fühlt.

Damit endet mein Roman.

Ach ja, noch was: sollte ich jetzt einige Jungs dazu bewegt haben, doch mal in den Wald oder in den Steinbruch zu fahren und auch mal an Contests teilzunehmen, ist das nicht gleich ein Grund sich enganliegende Strumpfhosen zu kaufen, die sind bei Wettkämpfen schon genug vertreten ;-)
Gruß, Aramis.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (31. Juli 2002)

stand nicht mal was von rahmendesign in der überschrift  

also wenn ich mein 26" hab, dann geh ich mal in den wald, aber ist halt, so dass ich bei mir im wald (trial) möglichkeiten vermissen werde  

aber da liegen ja gerade so betonröhren rum


----------



## moth (31. Juli 2002)

du fährst wegen betonröhren in den wald????  naja

wenn ich mein 26" fertig hab guck ich vielleciht auhc mal im wald... aber bis ich mich an des ding gewöhnt habe isses mir wahrscheinlich gebrochen   (HiTec)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (31. Juli 2002)

nö ist aber das einzige, was mir einfällt wo man in unserem wald trialen könnte....


----------



## Jerry (1. August 2002)

Das mit den fehlenden Spot für Naturtrial stimmt schon, das ist hier auch nen Prob!
Aber seit dem wir in Leipzig waren gucken wir uns vermehrt nach solchen Spots um oder versuchen aus Paletten einen angelehnten Spot zu bauen (Paletten umdrehen)!

Noch mal zum Thema:
Wenn einer mal einen völlig selbgebauten Rahmen hat, sagt mal bescheid, den will ich dann auch mal fahren (und vergeßt nicht Patent darauf anzumelden)!

Jerry


----------



## moth (1. August 2002)

tja, ihr habst probleme naturtrialspots zu finden... ich find hier nich ma gescheite citytrialspots  

alles kagge hier!!! mainz war recht lustig, aber zu weit weg


----------



## tingeltangeltill (1. August 2002)

jo geht mir auch so


----------



## Reini (1. August 2002)

Haben genug CitySpots....
Und ein paar kleine Naturspots...für mich ist das ganze ca 10 Minuten entfernt...mit dem Rad =)

Ich kann ja gern mal Bilder posten falls ich eine Digicam ausborgen kann oder so...


----------



## billi (1. August 2002)

lol und dann noch patent anmelden, was das kostet hammer
habt ihr dutzende dukaten********r ?


----------



## moth (1. August 2002)

patent meldet man doch nur an, wenn man etwas entwickelt hat, was sich hinterher vermarkten lässt bzw die rechte an hersteller verkauft oder verleiht.... oder?? und an einem trialrahmen etwas absolut neu zu entwickeln... naja, das dürfte arbeit sein und auch eine paar prototypen verlangen denk ich mal so...


MFG moth


----------



## billi (1. August 2002)

ein patent kostet richtig kohle , und das jährlich


----------



## moth (2. August 2002)

ehrlich!?  

...och dann meld ich die 3 patente wieder ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

